# 1961 Phantom Iii Bike Find Rear Rack Question



## Jim's Bike (May 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, this group was very helpful when I started on my first Schwinn experience, (pic attached). I just picked up this 61 that was in a fire. Lots of scrubbing and elbow grease required. Every picture I have seen shows a different rear rack. I can't figure out if this is a replacement or if it is damaged or missing the 4 bars that come out the back for the reflectors. Any insight is appreciated. I hane attached a couple of pics.  Thank you. Jim P


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2016)

Looks like your bike was a 1961 Panther. Here is the catalog picture.


----------

